# Help translating/understanding pedigree



## emlove17 (Aug 27, 2017)

I am a new GSD owner and need help understanding his pedigree. I spent a good hr trying to use google translate and just ended up more confused! My other problem is of course I don't know any of the terminology. Any insight would be helpful. In the meantime, I am looking to join a club soon in my area on the advice of the previous owner.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

https://www.working-dog.com/dogs-details/2702802/Xenosh-von-Melanchthon

Here's your dog. First generation are his/her parents. 2nd is the parents parents. So on and so forth. The pedigree you have is 4 generations. The blocks contain info on the dogs titles (schh/ipo), hip/elbow testing, and the large block of text is their breed survey. I put the online version in a link because it's easier to copy/paste to google translate and see what it says. I like pedigree database better but I couldn't find your dog on there. I can't think of anything else, if there's more you want to know/understand be more specific and I know someone will have the answer for you.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

What parts of the papers do you especially want to know about?

The first page give the dog's name, sex (Rude, male) coat type (stock hair) birth date (Wurftag) and year of birth (Wurfjahre) followed by the breeder's name and address.


Below that is the linebreeding (Ursus von Batu, in the 4th and 5th generations of your dog)

The next page gives a list of abbreviations used in pedigrees, and also shows your dog's hip and elbow ratings. (Some people call it the 'A' stamp, and now I see why!) Elbows were normal, hips were not great, but still acceptable (noch zugelassen).

The next 2 pages are the actual pedigree. The last page gives the official breed reports (Koer) of your dog's parents and grandparents. Without this evaluation, the German dogs cannot be bred. If they are bred, the puppies cannot be registered.

This is a rough translation of the report for Dunja Feetback, which is the easiest one to read. 

Larger than medium sized, medium strong, good expression and type, dry and strong, with very good pigment. Expressive (good would likely be a better word) head, high withers, strong back, good lay (angle) and length of croup. Very good angulation, correct chest proportions, adequate front. Front good, back slightly narrow stepping, but with strong, powerful gait. Sure nature, TSB (fighting drive, courage) pronounced, lets out (releases sleeve on command) Was presented in very good constitution (meaning dog was very fit when evaluated.)


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Sunsilver, not to derail here, but I've always wondered what TSB meant so thanks. Now I also sometimes see LBZ, and I'm wondering what that means. Do you happen to know?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Lebenszeit, meaning the dog has been koer'd 'for life'. I am unsure of the rules about the koer, as to when this is done. I think it has to be a certain number of years after the original koer examination. You can see the word on the last page posted above, just below the dog's working titles.

The exact meaning of TSB (Triebstärke und Belastbarkeit) is essentially "drive strength during stress."


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Breed survey for life is done during the second year of the original breed survey. LB is surveyed for 2018-2019 and will need to do her resurvey for life in 2019.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hips were not great, but still acceptable (noch zugelassen).

this does not mean that the hips were "not great" but had minor irregularities 
which if evaluated by OFA may fall into the border line or grade one reading.

European hip evaluation has a greater range of normal or acceptable.

the ausdrucksvoller kopf is best described as "expressive" because it encompasses 
not just the anatomy but the expression , keen, alert, feminine (or masculine) .

sunsilver " Front good, back slightly narrow stepping"

this refers to the movement - vorne gerade . . -- the ahead or forward movement is true and straight 

hinten leicht eng tretend -- the REAR , a better word to use than "back" because we think of back as the top line , the spine --- so the rear movement is narrow or close - but overall the movement is ground covering and strong.


----------



## emlove17 (Aug 27, 2017)

I appreciate the answers. I didn't have any specific questions at the time because I didn't know what to ask. You could call me a novice's novice in regards to dog pedigrees/breeding. 
For the breeders: what would be your opinion of his pedigree? Also is he Eastern working lines or Western?(Found those terms on YouTube ) 
I realize asking the internet for any opinion is like asking to be shot in the face. But I haven't been able to get ahold of his breeder in Germany yet, so this is the next best thing for me in trying to better understand my dog.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

not working lines. No working lines from anywhere - probably straight show right back to the 70's before the split happend.

why is the breeder not responding to you? Were you expecting or lead to believe he was working ?

You have chopped off the sire and dam so an indirect pedigree check is made using the grand parent generation .

so far for the first shot you gave Quenn to Viola you have Barros von der Fürstenau 

there are two litter mates --- I gave you this particular dog only as an example of that litter . One male is in the USA 

you would know for sure because the name would appear on your pink paper .

here is your linebreeding for that sire line 5 - 4	VA1 Jeck vom Noricum SCHH3, FH	00.40%	03.13%
5,5 - 5	VA1 Zamb von der Wienerau SCHH3

definitely west German show lines

so that sire line was bred to this female litter (you chopped the name )

Timo Fixfrutta to Feny Feetback gives you this litter information Del Boy Feetback

100% show including the ones you think were eastern - linebreeding 
2 - 3	V1 Austria BSZS 1998 Aranyvölgyi-Örseg Brass SCHH3	06.45%	10.16%
↳3 - 4,5 ↳VA1 Ulk von Arlett SCHH3 
↳4 - 5 ↳V Dolly von Arlett SCHH2 
↳4 - 5 ↳VA5 Yago vom Wildsteiger Land SCHH3, FH 
↳3 - 4 ↳V Aranyvölgyi-Örseg Konnie SchH1 
↳4 - 5 ↳V4 Jello von der Wienerau SchH3 
↳4 - 5 ↳Aranyvölgyi-Örseg Lina VH1, VK1 
3 - 4	V Echo vom Murrtal SCHH1, IPO3	01.61%	05.47%
↳4 - 5 ↳V66 Quai von der Steigermühle SchH3 
↳4 - 5 ↳V Linda vom Neuen Berg SchH1 




the rest of the pedigree is all west German show lines.

If you post the name of the dogs Sire and Dam it would be easier to provide you with his pedigree


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Since you are so totally new at this, maybe you'd like to know what the pedigree info given with each dog means?

Okay, let's use Quenn vom Loher Weg as an example:

SZ followed by a number is his registration number with the SV, the German shepherd registration body for Germany. The U.S. equivalent would be the German Shepherd Dog Club of America.

Next, are his working qualifications: schutzhund 3, IPO 3 (the international equivalent of a Sch. 3) and FH 1 Fahrtenhund (tracking dog) degree.

Following that is DNA testing. His DNA has not been tested, or it would say gpr, for 'gepruft'. When the DNA is tested, it is kept on record by the SV, in case the paternity of any of the dog's pups is questioned. This prevents pedigree fraud by a breeder.

Last is the hip score - HD normal. Elbows (ED) have not been x-rayed, or they would be listed there too.


----------



## emlove17 (Aug 27, 2017)

"why is the breeder not responding to you? Were you expecting or lead to believe he was working ?" 

I'm not sure why I haven't heard back from the breeder. Maybe my email is hard to understand? The previous owner explained to me that he was training to be search and rescue. So I guess in my mind that meant he came from working lines. 

"You have chopped off the sire and dam so an indirect pedigree check is made using the grand parent generation ." 

The last attachment in my initial post has the sire and dam listed. They are Guccy vom Heinrichplatz and Emilia von Melanchthon.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Maybe you'd find this introduction (in English) useful, emlove17:

German Shepherd Types - German Shepherd Guide


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Guccy vom Heinrichplatz SIRE


Emilia von Melanchthon DAM

Litter from Guccy vom Heinrichplatz and Emilia von Melanchthon
YOUR PUP

West German Show Lines


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

As German showlines go, that is some pretty nice breeding!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Guccy (the sire)


----------

